# Scarlet’s next show



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So fresh off the fat girl’s herding group placement, I decided to enter her in the next big show around here. She’s entered in 2 all breeds, and 1 specialty. It’s in 10 days. 

I did get the weight off of her, so she’s nice and sleek now. And by sleek, I also mean she BLEW HER COAT. Now she looks like a scroungy, roadside coyote. Seriously, the dog is rat tail naked. No butt fluffs. Sprigs of hair sticking off of her neck. Did I mention that she went in heat 5 days ago? Did I mention that every day she’s entered is a MAJOR?? Kill me now.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have faith in you as a professional groomer that you can transform your scroungy girl into Cinderella just in time.:thumbup:


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

It's almost like they know they're going to a show. Every time I tried to show Katsu she would blow her coat a few weeks before and end up looking like a black coyote. :laugh2:


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I would love to see a current picture of the scroungy roadside coyote you call Scarlet so I can judge for myself because well ya know we love the pics! I'm sure you will make her look beautiful!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ll take some this afternoon. Poor scroungy thing.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

If I told a stranger that this dog is a show dog, they would think I was making it up.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sure she looks beautiful.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

At least she's not a fat scroungy roadside coyote!:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

She still has her inner beauty, and she's skinny (and sexy)!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very cute Cinderella- bippity boppity boo- You just need a magic brush lol!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So I gave Scarlet a bath yesterday, and she might have grown a couple of hairs since last week. Blow drying helped, but her neck and butt are still pretty sparse. Dog show is a week from tomorrow. Oh, yeah, did I mention that there has been a judge change on Saturday for the all breed show? The new judge? Yep, it’s Jimmy Moses. Hahahahaha


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Scarlet is beautiful! Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No love for Scarlet at the show this past weekend. She had maybe half her coat back, and it was a tough crowd to not be your best. Oh well. Dog shows. At least you get to hang out with your friends and see some nice dogs. My handler breeds Cardigans (as well as GSDs) and I seriously think I might get a Cardi for my next dog.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> No love for Scarlet at the show this past weekend. She had maybe half her coat back, and it was a tough crowd to not be your best. Oh well. Dog shows. At least you get to hang out with your friends and see some nice dogs. My handler breeds Cardigans (as well as GSDs) and I seriously think I might get a Cardi for my next dog.



Well I think we all love Scarlet here so if you have pictures for us to "judge"  I'm glad that you at least had a bit of fun and got to see friends!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet’s half sister was in her first show on Saturday, and wow, she is gorgeous. She placed 2nd in a big open class. I wanted to steal her.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree we need pictures.  I hope you were able to have a good time anyway.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

dogfaeries said:


> So fresh off the fat girl’s herding group placement, I decided to enter her in the next big show around here. She’s entered in 2 all breeds, and 1 specialty. It’s in 10 days.
> 
> I did get the weight off of her, so she’s nice and sleek now. And by sleek, I also mean she BLEW HER COAT. Now she looks like a scroungy, roadside coyote. Seriously, the dog is rat tail naked. No butt fluffs. Sprigs of hair sticking off of her neck. Did I mention that she went in heat 5 days ago? Did I mention that every day she’s entered is a MAJOR?? Kill me now.


i feel like I remember reading she has done this to you before...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, as soon as you enter a dog, they blow their coat, chew a hole in their side or tail, or get a big gash on their face. It’s so nice to sneak a show in where the stars are aligned and you show up with a normal dog, lol.


----------

